# 21 Dicembre 2012 e i Maya: cosa accadrà?



## admin (4 Novembre 2012)

O 22.12.2012

Mancava il topic ufficiale della profezia Maya.

Cosa accadrà? Fine del Mondo? Invasione aliena? Inversione dei Poli? Planet X? Tutte balle?

Fox Mulder ce lo rivelò in anticipo anni fa...


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2012)

A proposito, visto che siamo in tema, vi posto di seguito il VERO FINALE di Xfiles mai trasmesso in tv


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ma con il fuso orario come la mettiamo? Si inizia dagli australiani?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma con il fuso orario come la mettiamo? Si inizia dagli australiani?


Dipende dal fuso orario che adotta Dio


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2012)

Qualcosa deve succedere per forza, secondo me caleranno meteoriti sulla terra oppure il sole o la luna si scagliera' sulla terra o ancora tutti i vulcani erutteranno e dal momento che ogni eruzione e' accompagnata da una scossa sismica ci saranno terremoti a gogo, senza dimenticare che se i sismi avvengono in superfici oceaniche o marine provocheranno tsunami e maremoti.

Ma non vi preoccupate, goku ha gia' trovato le 7 sfere del drago e ci fara' tornare piu' forti che mai.


Scherzi a parte, molti di noi moriranno e i ochi che resteranno in vita saranno i padroni del mondo, tutti a cercare la bibbia stile codice genesi


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dipende dal fuso orario che adotta Dio



I Maya non credevano nel nostro Dio.


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2012)

E se tornassimo indietro nel tempo? Tipo tutti neonati..


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I Maya non credevano nel nostro Dio.



Non nel nostro, ma in qualche altra divinità si. Quindi....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non nel nostro, ma in qualche altra divinità si. Quindi....



...Darren non accadrà nulla....almeno a me


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Darren non accadrà nulla....almeno a me


Ma è ovvio che non accadrà nulla, facevo dell'ironia. Anche se a me le leggende intrigano parecchio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che non accadrà nulla, facevo dell'ironia. Anche se a me le leggende intrigano parecchio



...un meteorite su [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] potrebbe pur sempre cadere...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...un meteorite su [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] potrebbe pur sempre cadere...



Effettivamente non ci avevo pensato, mi sa che ice dovrà stare attento


----------



## Jaqen (5 Novembre 2012)

Già non se ne parla più...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2012)

i Maya non hanno mai parlato di fine del Mondo, ma la fine di un era..per me quindi ci sarà un cambiamento

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Già non se ne parla più...



non preoccuparti fra un po' le tv ci andranno matti


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2012)

Non succederà assolutamente nulla,del resto nè i Maya,nè altri popoli hanno profetizzato nulla a riguardo.Il resto son solo guadagni facili per qualche ciarlatano.


----------



## Miro (5 Novembre 2012)

Non succederà nulla, ma nel dubbio..._io speriamo che me la cavo _[cit.]


----------



## Doctore (5 Novembre 2012)

mille/non piu mille...Mi ricordo una lezione di storia alle medie.


----------



## Prinz (5 Novembre 2012)

ci sono tantissime cose che possono accadere tra meteoriti, lampi gamma, terremoti, surriscaldamento, inversione dei poli, terremoti, fenomeni vulcanici, tempeste solari, espulsioni di massa coronale, etc.. Al di là della profezia Maya,se si pensa su larga scala spazio - temporale siamo praticamente dei morti che camminano


----------



## Sindaco (5 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> i Maya non hanno mai parlato di fine del Mondo, ma la fine di un era..per me quindi ci sarà un cambiamento
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Cambiamento...Silvio vende il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2012)

Fox è il mio idolo

Il mio avatar dice tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Qualcosa deve succedere per forza, secondo me caleranno meteoriti sulla terra oppure il sole o la luna si scagliera' sulla terra o ancora tutti i vulcani erutteranno e dal momento che ogni eruzione e' accompagnata da una scossa sismica ci saranno terremoti a gogo, senza dimenticare che se i sismi avvengono in superfici oceaniche o marine provocheranno tsunami e maremoti.
> 
> Ma non vi preoccupate, goku ha gia' trovato le 7 sfere del drago e ci fara' tornare piu' forti che mai.
> 
> ...





iceman. ha scritto:


> E se tornassimo indietro nel tempo? Tipo tutti neonati..



Punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2012)

Ma infatti qualcosa non mi torna... se dicono che il 21 dic dio farà una catastrofe ma i maya non credevano nel dio cristiano ...c'è qualcosa che non torna...


----------



## Miro (6 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti qualcosa non mi torna... se dicono che il 21 dic dio farà una catastrofe ma i maya non credevano nel dio cristiano ...c'è qualcosa che non torna...



I Maya non parlavano di "fine del mondo", "apocalisse" o "giudizio universale" per il 21 Dicembre, semplicemente sostenevano che in quel giorno sarebbe finita un'era e ne sarebbe iniziata un'altra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> I Maya non parlavano di "fine del mondo", "apocalisse" o "giudizio universale" per il 21 Dicembre, semplicemente sostenevano che in quel giorno sarebbe finita un'era e ne sarebbe iniziata un'altra.



Per la precisione il 20 dicembre finirà il tredicesimo baktun (periodo formato da 144000 giorni),data importante per i Maya perchè è una sorta di mega Capodanno.Tutto qui,nessuna profezia.


----------



## Pyer (7 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per la precisione il 20 dicembre finirà il tredicesimo baktun (periodo formato da 144000 giorni),data importante per i Maya perchè è una sorta di mega Capodanno.Tutto qui,nessuna profezia.



144.000 giorni sono circa 394.5 anni.. 
successe qualcosa di strano nel 1618?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2012)

Pyer ha scritto:


> 144.000 giorni sono circa 394.5 anni..
> successe qualcosa di strano nel 1618?



è scoppiata la guerra dei trent'anni


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2012)

21 Novembre 2012. 1 Mese alla fine del mondo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2012)

prepariamoci ad 1 mese pieno di cavolate


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

....ancora un mese? Ci penserò il 20 dicembre.


----------



## esjie (21 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe già qualcosa arrivarci, l'altro ieri ho fatto uno scivolone in macchina


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

-29


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2012)

Ho un esame di Database quel giorno


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2012)

mancheranno 4 giorni a Natale!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Novembre 2012)

cacchio studio a fare  gli esami son tutti a gennaio  che ******


----------



## SpottyTeux (26 Novembre 2012)

-25 guys


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2012)

Sto pagando un fottio di soldi di tasse ad essere sicuri non le pago piu e vado a ***** per un mese ..


----------



## drama 84 (27 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto pagando un fottio di soldi di tasse ad essere sicuri non le pago piu e vado a ***** per un mese ..



quando mi telefona il commercialista vado in tachicardia...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2012)

datemi del pazzo,ma io un pò di paura la ho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cacchio studio a fare  gli esami son tutti a gennaio  che ******


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena visto su Italia 1 la pubblicità di Mistero. Faranno una puntata speciale la sera del 20 con tanto di count-down in diretta in attesa della fine del mondo


----------



## Harvey (30 Novembre 2012)

Fortuna che Conte torna a breve se no avrebbero detto che la squalifica è stata programmata in maniera tale da non tornare in panchina prima dell'apocalisse


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fortuna che Conte torna a breve se no avrebbero detto che la squalifica è stata programmata in maniera tale da non tornare in panchina prima dell'apocalisse


Combloddo!!


----------



## Butcher (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto su Italia 1 la pubblicità di Mistero. Faranno una puntata speciale la sera del 20 con tanto di count-down in diretta in attesa della fine del mondo



Deliriooooooo


----------



## smallball (30 Novembre 2012)

come buttare via ore e ore di tv


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto su Italia 1 la pubblicità di Mistero. Faranno una puntata speciale la sera del 20 con tanto di count-down in diretta in attesa della fine del mondo



Scherzi?


----------



## Sesfips (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto su Italia 1 la pubblicità di Mistero. Faranno una puntata speciale la sera del 20 con tanto di count-down in diretta in attesa della fine del mondo




Non vedo l'ora oh. Chissà che panico!


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

Appena visto lo spot, ma vi immaginate finisce davvero il mondo? ahahahah


----------



## Livestrong (30 Novembre 2012)

Se finisse tutto davvero mi aspetto una mega orgia in diretta come minimo


----------



## Miro (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto su Italia 1 la pubblicità di Mistero. Faranno una puntata speciale la sera del 20 con tanto di count-down in diretta in attesa della fine del mondo



Figurati se si facevano scappare un'occasione del genere.


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

Fara' il 50/60% di share, Rotfl


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fortuna che Conte torna a breve se no avrebbero detto che la squalifica è stata programmata in maniera tale da non tornare in panchina prima dell'apocalisse



presenterà lo gnomo armato di ascia?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2012)

-20


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Dicembre 2012)

su italia 1 nel programma archimede han detto che esploderà il supervulcano di yellowstone  

mi sa che nei 18 giorni che rimangono se sentiremo di cotte e di crude.


----------



## Barragan (3 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> su italia 1 nel programma archimede han detto che esploderà il supervulcano di yellowstone



Copiano le teorie dei tizi de "Gli Apocalittici" ?


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

- 5 giorni


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

io mi auguro accada qualcosa..tipo 30 giorni di buio LOL


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Bossari intanto sta scaldando i motori in vista della puntata di Mistero in onda il 21 Dicembre. Comunque se non dovesse succedere nulla c'è sempre l'opzione Fox Mulder


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Almeno assisterò alla fine del mondo coi marroni al sole


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

La NASA ha confermato che il 21 dicembre 2012, a partire dalla tarda sera, il cielo diventerà incredibilmente buio. Si tratta di un inquietante fenomeno chiamato ....



































"notte"


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bossari intanto sta scaldando i motori in vista della puntata di Mistero in onda il 21 Dicembre. Comunque se non dovesse succedere nulla c'è sempre *l'opzione Fox Mulder*



Ogni volta che penso al 21/12/12 mi viene sempre in mente


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2012)

Giovedì sera starò studiando, venerdì mattina ho un esame, il pomeriggio sprizzone, la sera allenamento e poi andrò a bere.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Devo incominciare la maratona di x-files 9 stagioni fino alle 24.00 del 20 

Pero qualche episodio lo saltero dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Devo incominciare la maratona di x-files 9 stagioni fino alle 24.00 del 20
> 
> Pero qualche episodio lo saltero dai


Penso che sia matematicamente impossibile guardare tutto X-files fino a giovedì


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso che sia matematicamente impossibile guardare tutto X-files fino a giovedì



Infatti ho detto qualche episodio lo saltero... e comq guardero due episodi in contemporanea 

Credo proprio che non ci riuscirei comunque ahhaahah


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

.. a che ora è? Mi devo organizzare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto qualche episodio lo saltero... e comq guardero due episodi in contemporanea
> 
> Credo proprio che non ci riuscirei comunque ahhaahah


24 ore al giorno, davanti allo schermo tipo Alex DeLarge


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

balotelli diventa bianco


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2012)

se ne stanno dicendo di cotte e di crude...

Allora.. ho voluto documentarmi a riguardo.

-Il 21/12/12 per i Maya è l'inizio del 14esimo baktun, quindi l'inizio di un nuovo ciclo, adesso siamo nel tredicesimo

-Come posizione nella galassia.. adesso ci spostiamo dalla costellazione dei pesci a quella dell'acquario

-E' risaputo che il sole scambia energia con la terra, inoltre il campo magnetico che il sole esercita sulla terra influisce sul cervello umano. Nel cervello abbiamo una ghiandola che sottoposta ad un campo magnetico secerna delle sostanze che hanno effetti sulla nostra vita, e quindi questa nuova posizione, farà si che la forza magnetica del sole in qualche modo condizioni il nostro modo di pensare

- i piu noti sacerdoti maya, in particolare Barrios, il piu noto, ancora in vita, che studia le antiche scritture di questa cultura, spiega che la nostra mente subirà una evoluzione, determinata forse da qualche grande rivelazione che ci sarà il 21 dicembre ed avremo un nuovo modo di relazionarci tra di noi, con la natura e gli animali.. Addirittura sempre questo Barrios parla di un periodo di profonda evoluzione spirituale che determineranno 400 anni di pace, il tutto scritto e tramandato nei testi Maya.

In conclusione i Maya non hanno mai parlato di giudizio universale, fine del mondo ma fine di un era e inizio di una nuova che porterà grandi cambiamenti nel modo di pensare del genere umano.


----------



## Van The Man (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> se ne stanno dicendo di cotte e di crude...
> 
> Allora.. ho voluto documentarmi a riguardo.
> 
> ...



Sono dispiaciuto per tutti questi ciarlatani, dato che da domani dovranno trovarsi qualcosa di serio da fare


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2012)

Una Catata pazzesca!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

-1


----------



## Vinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Chissà quante menghiate faranno stanotte. Le gente è fuori di testa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Dicembre 2012)

in nuova zelanda sono ancora tutti vivi


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Dicembre 2012)

Per non sbagliare stanotte si beve, sperando che magari finisca tutto in orgia


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> -1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per non sbagliare stanotte si beve, sperando che magari finisca tutto in orgia


----------



## 2515 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Chissà quante menghiate faranno stanotte. Le gente è fuori di testa



Sette suicide, gente che ha speso tutti i suoi risparmi e che domani finisce in mezzo alla strada o sul marciapiede, o si ammazza per evitare troppe figure di emme..


----------



## 2515 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Sono dispiaciuto per tutti questi ciarlatani, dato che da domani dovranno trovarsi qualcosa di serio da fare



Come disse Bruce Willis su Armageddon "Sono certo che da qualche parte nel mondo un centinaio di scienziati in questo momento *studia chissà quali ****** e mi venite a dire che non avete un piano alternativo?!?!" XD

Che poi i Maya hanno anche date seguenti a sto momento, e poi non è che ogni certo numero di anni la gente è morta, non è cambiato mai una mazza. Non hanno previsto disastri ambientali, niente che abbia a che fare con vita, piante, animali, natura e chi più ne ha più ne metta infatti i discendenti dei Maya sono incazzatissimi perché hanno sparato tutte ste cavolate per fare notizia e fare soldi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto inizia la puntatona speciale di Mistero


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Inizia Mistero!


----------



## Vinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tensione a mille.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Tensione a mille.



.....in oriente è già da parecchio il 21 dicembre....


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia che programma


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Beh la fine del mondo è previsto per le 11:11 del 21 dicembre,quindi mancano ancora 12 ore.Scatenatevi,saranno le ultime 12 ore della vostra vita.


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2012)

basterebbe zittire Bossari


----------



## Vinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

L'australia su Facebook


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Adam Kadmon in collegamento


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2012)

per un attimo ho avuto il cuore a mille ROTFL.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> per un attimo ho avuto il cuore a mille ROTFL.



Ice vivrai ancora a lungo.....


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Insomma il mondo è finito...com'è stato il vostro trapasso?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Insomma il mondo è finito...com'è stato il vostro trapasso?



....meno doloroso del vedere la Juventus prima in classifica


----------



## Nivre (21 Dicembre 2012)

Allora? Ancora niente di minaccioso all'orizzonte, nemmeno una scheggia di meteorite? 

Che trolloni sti Maya


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Anche Vespa sui Maya


----------



## 2515 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ma mica è colpa dei Maya che non hanno predetto nulla di sconvolgente, ma dei fissati che ci hanno marciato sopra sparando boiate su boiate (i discendenti Maya sono i più arrabbiati di tutti per sto sfruttamento mediatico per far soldi e ascolti).


----------



## Harvey (21 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Van The Man (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la fine del mondo è previsto per le 11:11 del 21 dicembre



I Maya hanno specificato se ora locale o GMT?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> I Maya hanno specificato se ora locale o GMT?



GMT,ovviamente.


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bene! tra 5 minuti tutti morti insomma


----------



## Miro (21 Dicembre 2012)

Iri Mistero è stato il non plus ultra del trash  : Bossari che in ogni grafico cercava una qualsiasi anomalia per giustificare le sue *******, i collegamenti che non funzionavano, Cecchi Paone a reti unificate, le dirette con Adam Kadmon a due passi, e dulcin in fundo il ritorno di Ossian, il satanista ciccione che fece l'orgia con Melissa P.


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io aspetto le 12 e 12!
Perché se vogliamo essere pignoli dovrebbe finire tutto il 21/12/12 alle 12:12


----------



## James Watson (21 Dicembre 2012)

Nulla.


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque resta ancora in piedi l'ipotesi di Fox Mulder  (chi ha visto X-Files capirà cosa intendo).


----------



## smallball (21 Dicembre 2012)

direi che siamo ancora qui senza alcun problema


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io aspetto le 12 e 12!
> Perché se vogliamo essere pignoli dovrebbe finire tutto il 21/12/12 alle 12:12



Il numerooooo 12 Quello di giovinco che segno al 12 esimo minuto, 12 è il mese di dicembre, il giorno 12 dove parruchino torno, il 12 febbraio gioca la rube contro il celtic, la finale di CL è il 25 maggio. 2+5+5(mese di maggio) =12

il 12


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Dicembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Iri Mistero è stato il non plus ultra del trash  : Bossari che in ogni grafico cercava una qualsiasi anomalia per giustificare le sue *******, i collegamenti che non funzionavano, Cecchi Paone a reti unificate, le dirette con Adam Kadmon a due passi, e dulcin in fundo il ritorno di Ossian, il satanista ciccione che fece l'orgia con Melissa P.



Mancava solo l'entrata in scena di Umberto VisANI 
E adesso che l'ora X è passata,vediamo quanto ci mettono a trovare un'altra fesseria con cui far soldi.


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2012)

Dobbiamo aspettare le 13.12 adesso?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Dicembre 2012)

ma i maya che fuso orario hanno?  perchè forse dobbiamo adeguarci al loro 

intanto in australia...


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o


----------



## James Watson (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il numerooooo 12 Quello di giovinco che segno al 12 esimo minuto, 12 è il mese di dicembre, il giorno 12 dove parruchino torno, il 12 febbraio gioca la rube contro il celtic, la finale di CL è il 25 maggio. 2+5+5(mese di maggio) =12
> 
> il 12



ok, mettiamoci il cuore in pace, quest'anno la champion's la vincono loro!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho avuto un attimo di terrore dopo la doppietta di Matri...mancava ancora un'ora e mezza alla mezzanotte...


----------



## Van The Man (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ancora nessuno ha scovato una nuova data? Qualche profezia fenicia? sumera? Napoleone? Ciccio di Nonna Papera?


----------

